# Indoor cats; feeding grass...



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

Question for those of you who have indoor-only cats..

Do you feed them grass? Or another source of fibre? Furball protection?

This is the first time I have come across a cat wanting/needing to eat grass.

He's just recently started to wear his harness and go outside for short periods of time - he's not really bothered either way (about going outside)

He'll walk outside, but all he does is roll and eat grass, and then vomit it up in the house when he comes inside :?

He never actually brings anything up, so by all accounts - he doesn't seem to *need* to do it?

My cat at home doesn't do this, she spends equal amounts of time in/out, and often eats shrews (very small) but never vomits/eats grass.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I bought some cat grass for my girls, but they wouldn't eat it, they just wanted to dig around and spread the dirt all over.



> and often eats shrews


*That's* what happened to my mother-in-law!!


----------



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

marie73 said:


> *That's* what happened to my mother-in-law!!


Did she look like this?


----------



## def kitty (Mar 1, 2011)

Aww what a cute little critter 

All of my cats love to eat grass, I grow it for them indoors so they always have a fresh batch to nibble on. I give it to them for its high antioxidant content, as well as the fiber. But watch out if your cat eats the grass outdoors, there could potentially be tapeworm eggs on it and a number of other parasites. Oh, and I assume there could be tapeworm eggs in shrews too :O


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

I bring grass in for them in the summer and soft second cut hay in the winter...it does help aid digestion.

You actually want just grass and the milky to clear vomit.....if something else comes up....you may want to take the cat to the vet....they are vomiting up excess acid....cats can not handle indigestion like humans...grass is thier "tums" for the tummy...lol.

If your cat is licking himself and has a hairball...this could be why your fellow is eating grass...a hair ball remedy or a bit of fish oil could help aid if this is the cause.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

I don't feed grass because if I do the cats vomit.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My guy *loves* grass. When I'm at the grocery store and they have the pots of organic wheat grass I buy it for him.

I do have to limit how much he eats because he'll eat until he vomits. I let him munch for a moment and then remove it and put it up in a cupboard.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blaze loves grass. In fact, he loves anything that_ looks_ like grass.

Note to self: Keep carrot tops away from his view...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A friend of mine grows oat grass. The cats love it. Mine refuse to eat the kind from the pet stores.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> Did she look like this?


Just in the face....


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra loves eating it outside. He never vomits from it though.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Misa and Francis like to graze on pet grass. lol Vinnie. not so much even though he loves going outside. I'm taking him out this Sunday. lol


----------

